# Top 10 Signs You May Not Be Ready For A Traditional Dojo



## ShuriLeopard (Jul 11, 2008)

You refuse to wear a white _gi_ after Labor Day
You think a _bo_ is something you shoot arrows with and a _sai_ is something you do watching a pretty sunset
All this punching is ok, but you really want to learn how to defy gravity
Rex-Kwon-Do sounds really cool
Instead of learning to tie your belt, you prefer to look for a clip-on
Sweat makes you queasy
You pull a hamstring learning to bow
You cant help saying _gesundheit_ every time the instructor says _shizentai_
You insist on wearing your cell phone in class
_Taisabaki_ sounds like your favorite entrée at a Japanese Steak House
You wonder why Pat Moritas picture isnt on the _Kamiza_


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now THAT is funny.  The truly sad part is that I've known a few folks that fit a few of those.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2008)

ShuriLeopard said:


> All this punching is ok, but you really want to learn how to defy gravity


 
DAMN!!! Now you tell me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

> Sweat makes you queasy
> You insist on wearing your cell phone in class


 
yep had that student for a short, thats very short period of time


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, other than I wear black and _sai_ at pretty girls more often than sunsets, I don't see what's amiss in that definition above as a perfect candidate for a koryu school ... 

... {} 

... what?

... No, I _dont_ want to meet *Sensei Pain*, whoever he is ... ow!!!

:lol:.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL  
one of the black belts I studied under was named Paine


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Well, other than I wear black and _sai_ at pretty girls more often than sunsets, I don't see what's amiss in that definition above as a perfect candidate for a koryu school ...
> 
> ... {}
> 
> ...


Not to worry, Mark.  You're much more likely to meet Chew at some point in the future.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2008)

Now I seriously don't know whether to laugh or cry :lol:.


----------

